# Should I leave this site?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been on the site for almost 2 months now. I have almost 2000 posts, over 300 friends, and had fun meeting a lot of cool people. The problem is I don't know if I want to stay or not. Its not helping me but its also not hurting me either. Its 50-50 right now, don't know what to do. I will leave it up to you guys. What ever has the majority vote will be my decision. Poll closes in 24hrs. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

2 months haha. 2013 master race. Well actually I only stayed for a while then came back after 2 years. This websites pretty cool though some people post helpful stuff.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes. I don't like your threads at all.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

If its not hurting you, you should stay. Maybe just take a break once in a while.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Aribeth lol. Yeah, if you're doubting your stay after less than two months then go. This place is mainly for venting rather than "curing/helping" SAD. Everyone always comes back though... eventually.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

300 friends after 2 months :cryI have maybe 1 after nearly 2 years I don't care what you do TBH


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have to make a thread about it, then you are overthinking it.

Shut off email notifications, log out, delete bookmarks, and give it a rest for however long. Then you'll get your answer.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

You shouldn't leave this site for the real world. I did that last year, sort of, and I came back. Wasn't anything special.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> You shouldn't leave this site for the real world. I did that last year, sort of, and I came back. Wasn't anything special.


lol the real world sucks everyone just wants to make money for why I don't know cept it helps to live


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

blue2 said:


> lol the real world sucks everyone just wants to *make money for why I don't know cept it helps to live*


*
*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> [/B]


I love intelligent people that are young u know it took me to 85 to realise that :/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know you except by your posts, but I see no reason why you should leave, since it isn't hurting you as you mentioned, and especially if you are making friends and talking to people here.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I love intelligent people that are young u know it took me to 85 to realise that :/


You're 85? (I may not be sounding intelligent now).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Bye, bye.


What are u doing ..?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> You're 85? (I may not be sounding intelligent now).


I'm actually 87 and a half now :/


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I'm actually 87 and a half now :/


Well you use the computer better than my parents haha


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I've been on the site for almost 2 months now. I have almost 2000 posts, over 300 friends, and had fun meeting a lot of cool people. The problem is I don't know if I want to stay or not. Its not helping me but its also not hurting me either. Its 50-50 right now, don't know what to do. I will leave it up to you guys. What ever has the majority vote will be my decision. Poll closes in 24hrs. Thanks guys.


I left for about a year and half. I told the admin to ban my account. I went to other sites and realized that I was getting lonely. Then I created a new account. What I'm saying is. If your going to leave, you better have something better waiting for you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Well you use the computer better than my parents haha


I bet your parents would use the old computer just fine if they had to though


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

2 months was plenty of time to solve all of life's problems. Time to move on.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Wait WHAT? I just realized... your account is not even 2 months old and you have almost 2000 posts? WHAT?!?!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

how many conversations have you had with those 300 people? lol

and 2,000 posts in 2 months is pretty intense, maybe taking a step back is a good idea


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Au revoir et à la prochaine fois.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

This site is poison, you should leave.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I guess you'd jump off a bridge also if enough people tell you to.

Anyways, you should be making your own decisions. Doing this is just going backwards on your road to recover.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

You guys are douches lol.. If he wants to stay he should.

Props on computing at 87 if that is real.. but then again you used to have extra equipment if you know what I mean too...

:drunk


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Wolfie!!

It's a neck and neck race with six hours to go....


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

blue2 said:


> 300 friends after 2 months :cryI have maybe 1 after nearly 2 years I don't care what you do TBH


:idea LET'S BE FRIENDS!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

dunno. if you feel like you're inhabiting the site, yes leave but come back for short visits


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost 2000 post  Well, can't blame you this site is addicting. Goodluck, in whatever you chooses to do :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O, wow. Very close vote but it looks like I'm staying. Thank all of you who voted. I was on the fence about staying or leaving.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I demand a recount.... :boogie


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sociallydiseased said:


> :idea LET'S BE FRIENDS!


For true , seriously I wouldn't really even know what to do with a friend I'd probably be really bad at it and suggest a staring contest or something I'm kinda broken :/


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about leaving this site.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to leave but I'm mentally mind cuffed to this site.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Pretty much


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

blue2 said:


> For true , seriously I wouldn't really even know what to do with a friend I'd probably be really bad at it and suggest a staring contest or something I'm kinda broken :/


Sounds like a staring contest is in order then.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

300friends in less than 2months

ur sa must be tough


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

yeahl said:


> 300friends in less than 2months
> 
> ur sa must be tough


Don't confuse an online friends list with actual friendships. They are entirely two different things.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Don't confuse an online friends list with actual friendships. They are entirely two different things.


:lol you say smart things why did I never notice you before


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

and...1.5 years, 24,000 posts later...you are still here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bye! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SaltnSweet said:


> and...1.5 years, 24,000 posts later...you are still here


They lace the website with crack so we can become addicted to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

nubly said:


> They lace the website with crack so we can become addicted to it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That explains alot actually...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't vote? What the ****?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg, lol. I was legit going to leave this place. I see now who had my back from the start. Jk, lol. I like all you guys.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

How could you have made so many posts Kevin? That's incredible.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, I'm glad you stayed. Sheesh kabobs.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Kevin, have you meet people from here in real life ? 

That is cool if you did.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

don said:


> How could you have made so many posts Kevin? That's incredible.


Well I tell this story a lot. After a month or two I became addicted pretty much. Irl I was doing horrible, On the brink of death. This forum was literally the only thing I had so I posted as much as possible. I still do but I work and do other stuff now so not as much. This place was my home. It was be on SAS, sleep, or think about suicide.



LostinReverie said:


> Man, I'm glad you stayed. Sheesh kabobs.


Aww, thanks. I remember VMing you for the first time. You hadn't had one in yrs and I was like no one should go yrs without a VM. You're special Libby.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> Kevin, have you meet people from here in real life ?
> 
> That is cool if you did.


No :crying:

I was supposed to but it didn't work out......I still really want to meet people from here. I would have to travel though since no one really lives near me here.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You're one of the few completely nice and respectful people on here. The site could use more members like you, I could strive to act more like you do in talking to people on here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You're one of the few completely nice and respectful people on here. The site could use more members like you, I could strive to act more like you do in talking to people on here.


Omg pls don't make me cry. :squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww, thanks. I remember VMing you for the first time. You hadn't had one in yrs and I was like no one should go yrs without a VM. You're special Libby.


Whoa, whoa... no names! At least that's not really my name. Thanks, though, dude. I am special, indeed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostinReverie said:


> At least that's not really my name.


*Slowly tries to remember your real name* :um


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

If you leave who is going to keep the ban thread alive and kicking?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Well I tell this story a lot. After a month or two I became addicted pretty much. Irl I was doing horrible, On the brink of death. This forum was literally the only thing I had so I posted as much as possible. I still do but I work and do other stuff now so not as much. This place was my home. It was be on SAS, sleep, or think about suicide.


You've made quite an improvement, now you have a job, 2 if I'm not mistaken. Plus you've made a lot of friends and are doing skyping. So that's definitely something to be proud of. Good job Kev.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you were rude at first but than you started being nice oh well


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> If you leave who is going to keep the ban thread alive and kicking?


I'm not leaving, lol.



McFly said:


> You've made quite an improvement, now you have a job, 2 if I'm not mistaken. Plus you've made a lot of friends and are doing skyping. So that's definitely something to be proud of. Good job Kev.


Yeah 2 jobs and trying more than ever. Idk I feel like I could easily revert back to who I was but I just want great memories and want to say I tried before my time is up.



CopadoMexicano said:


> you were rude at first but than you started being nice oh well


:O Rude? Was I? Sorry.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah 2 jobs and trying more than ever. Idk I feel like I could easily revert back to who I was but *I just want great memories and want to say I tried before my time is up*.


That's the spirit man.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I've been on the site for almost 2 months now. I have almost 2000 posts, over 300 friends, and had fun meeting a lot of cool people. The problem is I don't know if I want to stay or not. Its not helping me but its also not hurting me either. Its 50-50 right now, don't know what to do. I will leave it up to you guys. What ever has the majority vote will be my decision. Poll closes in 24hrs. Thanks guys.


Does this remind you of when Oral Roberts said that God would take him off to heaven, if his audience didn't donate ,like, 6 million dollars to his church

I read your stuff all the time and I love your big green smiley-face!
Guess how I'm going to vote


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You're one of the few completely nice and respectful people on here. The site *world* could use more members like you


+1 I agree completely with Wings.

I'm glad you didn't leave, Kevin. At the same time, I hope you escape someday. :laugh: If anyone deserves to be happy it's people like you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank God you didn't leave. 









Because who else will I have to make fun of Harden and hate on Houston to?



edit : Also WTF - why did so many people vote leave? Kevin is probably the most genuine and nicest person on the site. Unless they wanted him to leave because they think it would beneficial to him...? :stu


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nah. You'll be back.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> *Slowly tries to remember your real name* :um


Don't worry, kid, I never told you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Erroll said:


> I read your stuff all the time and I love your big green smiley-face!
> Guess how I'm going to vote


This is old, lol. Why do people think this is current? Lol. Check the date.



truant said:


> +1 I agree completely with Wings.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't leave, Kevin. At the same time, I hope you escape someday. :laugh: If anyone deserves to be happy it's people like you.


Aww thanks. Escape? That has me thinking, can't I be happy and still post on here? But you also deserve happiness. There is no one like you. Your PMs really helped me .



StephCurry said:


> edit : Also WTF - why did so many people vote leave? Kevin is probably the most genuine and nicest person on the site. Unless they wanted him to leave because they think it would beneficial to him...? :stu


This was way before I had an identity on this site. Not saying I do now but I definitely was way less known. No big deal, no hard feelings.



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Nah. You'll be back.


Not going anywhere bae .



LostinReverie said:


> Don't worry, kid, I never told you.


Kid? Never told me? :crying:


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Kid? Never told me? :crying:


You don't think you're a kid? You're crying.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

damn dude i cant believe how many posts you have already youre a post monster


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's good that you're still around if you're happy here. I know a lot of people feel this site has a negative effect on them so they decide to leave, and that's probably why you got so many leave votes as well (you're cool so I can't imagine people would actually want you to go.)


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

your cool peoples to me. very likable and friendly. I dont see how someone can dislike you , youre like vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's good that you're still around if you're happy here. I know a lot of people feel this site has a negative effect on them so they decide to leave, and that's probably why you got so many leave votes as well (you're cool so I can't imagine people would actually want you to go.)


I just try to look on the good side. Take what I can from here and apply it irl.



andretti said:


> your cool peoples to me. very likable and friendly. I dont see how someone can dislike you , youre like vanilla ice cream.


Vanilla ice cream? Hmm thanks, lol.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't imagine myself leaving this place.
I'm very active on many forums around the web. But this has to be one of the most amazing forums on the entire Internet.
I feel like being at home, here, honestly. I haven't met the same nice, amazing, funny and charming people, on any other forum that i'm very active to, that are around here 
There was a time where I was particularly busy, where I hadn't log on, nor I checked the website for many months. But, eventually, I came back.
I came back because I was missing this place so much. It felt like a part of me was missing.
And, even though I don't post a lot on here, it's always nice to read the boards, and read others point of view/opinions.
It's a fantastic place, where no one points a finger at you for nothing, or blame you for being insecure, like it happens in many other forums.
It's just extraordinary.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oy, thanks for pointing out that this thread is over a year old. Who bumped it, and why? :sus (no, I'm not going back through the posts to figure it out)

Glad you're not going anywhere.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> No :crying:
> 
> I was supposed to but it didn't work out......I still really want to meet people from here. I would have to travel though since no one really lives near me here.


But you are from the USA. I knew there was gatherings in major cities there, maybe you can attend one near you ?

I don't have that option, for it would mean to travel to another country.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> But you are from the USA. I knew there was gatherings in major cities there, maybe you can attend one near you ?
> 
> I don't have that option, for it would mean to travel to another country.


Yeah I think there is an SA meetup like about an hr away. Not sure its worth the travel though. Plus I don't have a car. Sorry to hear that bro. I'm glad you at least have this forum.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you chose to stay


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

wtf man. I've been here for years and have like 5 friends.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't want to point anyone but I want to remark that your banning buddy @SamanthaStrange voted for you to leave.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Glad you chose to stay


Aww thanks bro.



2Milk said:


> wtf man. I've been here for years and have like 5 friends.


Um can I be number 6 ?. But nah it means nothing everyone is the same around here.



sajs said:


> I don't want to point anyone but I want to remark that your banning buddy @SamanthaStrange voted for you to leave.


We've discussed this already, its cool. Lol.


----------

